# enclosure size for dwarf caiman



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

hi guys,
what size enclosures would you would say is acceptable for a dwa inspection. have seen/read different things online it seems that what keeps see as a acceptable size and what the inspector will want to see is two different things.

What the sex of the caiman make much difference known that females are known to get a tad smaller?

cheers in advance
Dan


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

chapmand said:


> hi guys,
> what size enclosures would you would say is acceptable for a dwa inspection. have seen/read different things online it seems that what keeps see as a acceptable size and what the inspector will want to see is two different things.
> 
> What the sex of the caiman make much difference known that females are known to get a tad smaller?
> ...


I would also be interested to she what the responses are to this.

I have seen a lot of first eclosures as fish tanks. Most of the fish tanks I have seen are about 18 inhces deep which isnt a lot. The size requirements I have read are width 2 x the lenght and lenght 3 x the lenght of the animal.

I want a chinese alligator and at 10-15 inches long would a 4ft x 1.5 ft fish tank be big enough initiallly?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chapmand said:


> hi guys,
> what size enclosures would you would say is acceptable for a dwa inspection. have seen/read different things online it seems that what keeps see as a acceptable size and what the inspector will want to see is two different things.
> 
> What the sex of the caiman make much difference known that females are known to get a tad smaller?
> ...


I have no idea what would be "acceptable" by your LA/Vet but my enclosure is 10ft by 8ft for a Adult it was 8ft by 8ft but they wanted it enlarged 1ft on one side but I did both


----------

